# Need Advice On Attaching A Bowed Piece Of Wood To A Plywood Edge



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm building a bookcase using oak plywood and plan to put a solid oak edging on both the face frame and edges of the shelves.

I have some questions about the best way to attach a slightly bowed solid wood edge to a 3/4" oak plywood shelf. The edging will be about 28" long and will be 3/4" thick and 1" wide. I'm planning to make the wood edging 1" wide to both hide the plywood edge as well as to add some strength to the shelve.

The piece of oak I have earmarked for the shelf edging has a bit of a bow and I have two questions I need some advice on.

1. Since I plan to use glue and clamps to hopefully hold the edging tightly to the plywood, will the edging likely stay in place once the glue dries and the clamps are removed?

2. What will be the best method (joint or technique) to attach the edging to the plywood that should yield the best long term success?

Thank you


----------



## cabguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Generally, glue and clamps will do the trick. I usually put the edge so it bows toward the shelf in the middle. When you clamp the ends, the board itself is putting pressure in the middle.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

How bad is the bow? More than likely, it will be fine to use. After you glue and clamp it, it won't move again. Something 3/4"x1" isn't going to have enough stress in it to warp a bookcase, so you should be ok.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

jmartel asked - "How bad is the bow?"

Over a 30" length of the 8' board I'm cutting the solid edging from the bow is about 1/8" - 3/16"


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

3/16" over 30 inches is nothing, glue will hold it just fine. I would face the convex side out.


----------

